# Computer desk



## Wolf212851 (Apr 2, 2011)

I was at school today and found the coolest idea plus it was made from the name.a few companies and even people who make their own stuff made these desks.how are they so different it's because the desk itself is the computer I was so shocked.have you guys ever seen that or even thought of it?


----------



## jrrdw (Jun 26, 2010)

Do you know them name, make, model? Have a picture, website so we can see what your talking about (the desk your referring to)?

I myself never seen or heard of this is why I ask. Sounds very interesting, and expensive.


----------



## Wolf212851 (Apr 2, 2011)

http://hacknmod.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/02.jpg


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi Wolf212851


Have a look at these links: PC Desk Has Built In Water-Cooled Computer - Geekologie


Custom Computer Built Inside Desk Shelving | logitech, intel, Seagate, soundblaster, Western Digital, thermaltake, hitachi, GTX 480, core i7, Case Mod, Corsair, custom computer | Desktopped


Computer Built into Desk - Compudesk? - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net


----------



## jrrdw (Jun 26, 2010)

That's really neat! I've seen the liquid cooled but not built into the desk as well. ray: For the top link it's a shame we can't see the one's and zero's, it would be like a pinball machine... :razz:


----------



## Wolf212851 (Apr 2, 2011)

I thought it was cool looking and wondered if anyone else saw it lol


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

There are allot of great ideas out there to make star-trek type consoles that have taken off in recent years. The touch screen technology has made it possible to have this type of interface. One of the most promising projects comes from designer Michael Okuda and it has taken the world of software coding by storm. The work is on going and there is a large community dedicated to making this a fully integrated O/S. 

Look at these links: YouTube - Star Trek -like home computer





Software can be dowloaded here: 

Download - LCARS x32


----------

